# A-frame in Europe



## TUGGY (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello All

I was wondering if any of you European wanderers out there could tell me if it is, or is not illegal to tow a car on an A-frame around Europe.

I have heard a lot of stories and read some in the MMM but i was wondering if anybody add had some experience them selfs.

Many thanks.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tuggy their has been a great deal of discussion about this over some time. After much debate I think there is a slight majority view that they are illegal, but no one has ever been prosecuted.

Some members have been using them here and abroad for years with out problems, try searching for A frames using the search function (on the main menu under Forums)

Here's one thread: >>>here<<<

And another, enjoy :lol: 
>>>here<<<

There are many more.

Olley


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tuggy 

Recently been to France, Belgium,Germany & Czeck for 5 weeks towing a C2 on A frame caused lots of interest even with police but only to know how it works. Lots of Germans said this is illegal but not the Polizi. Many Germans now say they too can find no legislation to say whether it is legal or illegal. I understand many of them are badgering their organizations to get A frames accepted. 
So it seems that the countries I have visited accept it, I didn't ask why. 

kind regards


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably because its totally accepted over here. The foreigners would love to have it themselves and hopefully it will happen for them. Go for it, the worst they can make you do over there is unhitch it. So long as theres two drivers theres no hassle. Nobody has ever been successfully prosecuted. Only case that ever went to court got overturned and thrown out. Just make sure you buy one of the recognised makes like Car-a-tow or Towtal that is fully braked and its as safe and a lot less hassle than towing a trailer+ car.


----------



## TUGGY (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks to you all, wot the hell we'll give it a go, the will be one unlucky bugger that gets prosecuted, it'll probably be me, oh well life goes on. :roll:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Was talking to the guys at Car-a-tow today and they mentioned that apart from having several installers round the country now they are getting enquiries from firms in France who are interested in fitting their frames under licence. Wont be long before they are europe wide and the lawmakers will then hopefully admit defeat. They are so busy down at Poole with fitting A frames and solar panels they are having to move to two larger units to cope.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> They are so busy down at Poole with fitting A frames and solar panels


Now you have opened a completly new can of worms Tony 
Is it legal to tow a Soler panel with an A frame, if so does it have to be Braked or do I mean Baked :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
For those that dont know. Car-a-tow & Solar Solutions are run by two brothers from the same site.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Well Folks, I just done six weeks with an A frame around France, with out even so much as a second glance from the old bill.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats great news Guzzi. Not surprised really. Car-a-tow guys were telling me only this week they are starting to get enquiries from french garages wishing to become installers of their product which is even better news.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony and all thought I would add the I have fitted a vacuum as per link attached. The pumps are not easy to get now, I imported mine S/H from the States via Ebay, think it cast about £50 total. The other option is a Brake Buddy (expensive) if you want real braking, my system is just as good and cost peanuts.

http://www.victorylibrary.com/mopar/pump-tech-c.htm


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Looks a good system Jim, how easy is it to fit and why so difficult to obtain, are they no longer made?

Regards M&D


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave plus others interested, I have put together the following links

The first, http://users.california.com/~eagle/figs/vacpump/vac.html explains which vehicles were fitted with vacuum pumps etc.

Second http://www.victorylibrary.com/mopar/pump-tech-c.htm is how to fit one of these pumps.I also have a simple mod. for wiring if your pump does not have a vacuum cut of switch! Mine didn't, so I had to find a way of stopping the pump from running continuously.

Third http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/vacuum.shtml a fairly expensive hotrod/racing set-up, I would add you don't the reservoir only the pump.

Fourth http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...atalogId=10002&storeId=10001&categoryId=22593 this is another hotrod /racing set-up, this is what I would have gone for if I couldn't have found a S/H pump.

You asked why S/H pumps are hard to get hold of ? they are not long used on production cars , as far as I know. The electric power pumps have been replaced by mechanical type such as you may have on your diesel powered motor home.
There are a few American car breakers in the UK, I had no success with this route and resorted to Ebay.Com.


----------



## 99041 (May 4, 2006)

*A frame towing*

A frame towing it the UK is not legal, I understand no A frame meets the European Directive 71.320 EEC, so I would think the use is illegal in Europe as well. Granted there have been many on these pages who will tell you differently and indeed those who have done it, but do you want to be the one pulled over and find you then have two vehicle to get back to the UK

if you do take the chance, make sure your insurance cover is adequate, not simply insurance on the van and insurance on the car, make sure your insurance is fully aware of the A frame use, if the combination is illegal on the road they will use the small print not to pay out


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Met a guy in Croatia at Camping Zaton who was towing with an A-Frame. He had come across France and through Italy and had no problems and Croatia is not yet and EEC country!!! I also spotted someone else on the German autobahn travelling in the opposit direct to me.

It is becoming more and more common to find people doing it. Whilst it is interesting to ask if anyone on the list has done it it a great deal more interesting to know if they had ever had a problem anywhere?

peedee


----------

